# sealing carboard



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I am building a Bumblebee costume for my son ( movie version) and I am using cardboard and hot glue. I want to seal it with something before I paint so the cardboard doesn't soak up the paint. Any suggestions?

Thanks

S


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread - there was a discussion of techniques for waterproofing cardboard:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23127&highlight=sealing+cardboard


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Acrylic gesso, used for priming canvas. You can get it at any Michaels or art supply store.


----------

